# Storing cold cmoked salmon



## piratey (May 19, 2015)

I made cold smoked salmon, lox, a few days ago.  Turned out great.  I made about six pounds, so I sliced it up and vacuum sealed it to keep for a while.  Should I keep that in the fridge or the freeze?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2015)

Up to 5 days fridge is okay. Any longer into the freezer. Did you use cute?


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2015)

Up to 5 days fridge is okay. Any longer into the freezer. Did you use cute cure ?


----------



## piratey (May 19, 2015)

The recipe I used did not call for cure, so I did not use cure.


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2015)

Below is an FDA link to cold smoked fish etc....   It's worth the read....  

http://www.fda.gov/food/foodscienceresearch/safepracticesforfoodprocesses/ucm092182.htm


----------

